# Shark Fishing From The Beach



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

Does anybody know of anyone that does reasonably priced shark fishing from the beach? My brother's 12 year old grandson wants to catch sharks and I know nothing about targeting them. Will be coming the last of June. Thanks for any help in finding someone.


----------



## Ronb (Jul 22, 2019)

No replies .. I'll try but not a shark fisher and don't live there. Fish at night. Get that bleeding bait out as far as possible. Big hooks and steel leaders. Not much but about all I know. Good luck.


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks, I had just about decided to do it myself since everything will be released. I was hoping for a service that ran baits out & was set up to do it all.


----------



## jjsmith8301 (May 30, 2018)

Lookup Gulf Coast Nation. They are exactly what you are looking for. I don't know pricing but I watch their YouTube videos. They normally setup.on Pensacola Beach, they catch some king kong.sized sharks on a regular basis. They supply all the gear and run baits out.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jjsmith8301 said:


> Lookup Gulf Coast Nation. They are exactly what you are looking for. I don't know pricing but I watch their YouTube videos. They normally setup.on Pensacola Beach, they catch some king kong.sized sharks on a regular basis. They supply all the gear and run baits out.


I wonder what the charge for that just wondering anybody know


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> I wonder what the charge for that just wondering anybody know


They use gear that can land a grander, set up lighting, and film everything. So they charge almost as much as if you were going out on a boat - $1200 for an 8 hour night. And still charge I believe $600 for a 4 hour trip that really isn't enough time to have baits in the water. Not our cup of tea. We're looking for a no frills, learning experience as well.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

you get charged like that to use a public beach. lol


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Realtor said:


> you get charged like that to use a public beach. lol


Ya and I get mad at sharks tearing up all my gear


----------

